# Back in the hobby



## Abrahamavelar (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey how are you? I've decided to get the aquatop Recife eco 40 tank my issue is that the place I'm renting won't allow me to get a rodi system installed yet my question is can I use distill water to start the cycling process,breason being I only got one 5 gallon jug and the lfs is 30 min away Petco told me that I could just add tap water and I should be fine while getting it cycled but I don't trust it last time I was in the hobby I added tap water and ended up with alot of algae


----------

